# Ragamuffin & Tumbleweed



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi, I'mnew here &amp; will make this a "home thread" for posting stories,pictures and updates about my bunny family...

I'm Kim but often go by my initials KC. You can call me whatyou like.  I'm a 36 year old college student majoring inwriting and a single mom to 2 bunnies, a dog, and a cat (my pets are mykids): 

Ragamuffin - (aka Muff) - Jersey Wooly 
Tumbleweed - (aka Tumble) - Rex / Palomino 
Jack - (aka Scruffy Lips) - Labradoodle
Piper - (aka Bagpipe Lungs) - Siamese mutt


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

These are the bunnies  Ragamuffin&amp; Tumbleweed, aka *Muff* &amp;*Tumble*. They were both born Feb/2005, but Muff isabout 3 weeks older than Tumble. Muff is a Jersey Wooly, a"false dwarf" oversized at 5 lbs. Tumble is half standard Rexand half Palomino with wavy rex fur and weighs 8 lbs. 

Their story:
They are my first two rabbits, and I got them this spring when my momwas looking at bunnies for my nephews. I told her she wasmaking me want one, and she said, "I'll get you one!" Shepicked out the Jersey Wooly for me, and when I went to meet her, I sawthis other lil baby I just couldn't resist. So I came homewith two. They were together until they started fighting atabout 5 months, so I separated them. They were finally spayedlast week, and I hope to bond them back together once they've recoveredfrom the surgeries and the hormones.  They are both really sweettempered and love attention and affection. 

Muff






Tumble





My favorite baby picture of them:


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

This is my kitty, *Piper*. She is a 4 year old spayed female Siamese mutt.  

Her story:
I had chosen a fluffy orange and white (boy) kitten from a local rescuegroup and went to meet him. When I got there, they hadbrought the wrong kitten, this little Siamese girl, who happened tolook just like my other cat, Lily (who is gone now). I fellin love with the "wrong" kitty instantly and took her home withme. Her meow was so loud for such a tiny little thing, I keptcalling her "Bagpipe Lungs." And that's how she got the namePiper.  







More kitty pictures here: http://fotop.net/kim/cats


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

This is my boy, *Jack*,affectionately known as "Scruffy Lips." He's a Labradoodle(half Lab, half standard poodle), neutered, and will be 3 yrs old soon(in November). 

His story: 
He came to me, I believe, by fate when a buyer backed out at the lastminute, and the breeder was scheduled to leave for vacation the nextday. They practically gave him to me because he needed aplace to go. Otherwise, I never could have afforded the priceof a Labradoodle. He has been such a blessing in my life,such a sweetheart and a hilarious clown. He keeps melaughing, even on bad days.  







More pictures of him here: http://fotop.net/kim/jack


----------



## Shuu (Oct 19, 2005)

I love this picture! They're utterly adorable.


----------



## doodle (Oct 19, 2005)

Gee, I didn't realize I was posting sooo much until I went back and looked at it all! 
:embarrassed:

Maybe I should go back and edit some of it out, LOL. 
Sorry if it's too much to read. :shock:


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 19, 2005)

Those are some cute pics KC. I love your kitty's eyes. Shes pretty. And of course I love Muff and Tumble. They are cutie pies!!
And Jack looks like lots of fun. I love dogs.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 19, 2005)

Welcome Kim. Don't worry about edittinga thing. This is what your home page is for. To share about yourselfand your babies. There can never be too many stories or pictures.

Tina


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Kim, your bunnies are adorable! Love the labradoodle too

Andrea


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 19, 2005)

Kim,

Your fur kids are beautiful, but I think Tumble is my personalfavorite. I've never seen a Rexamino before. That's definitely a winning combination!

Laura


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72 (Oct 19, 2005)

Tumble and muff were so adorable when they were little!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Kim, welcome. All your fur babies aregorgeous. I hope that Muff and Tumble (great names BTW) can bere-bonded - they look so good together.

Jan


----------



## BunnyLover (Oct 20, 2005)

What cuties!! I love the babybunnypictures. It is so cool you have a specialstoriesabout getting each of your pets. I love the eyes onPiper, she is gorgeous!And the look on Jack's face ispriceless.

Lissa


----------



## loplover (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi and Welcome. Your pets are cute. 

Do you know of a good website about laberdoddles? They are becoming very intriguing to me.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

Tumble is my FAVORITE!!! I just love that coloring on rabbits...I should add it to my "must have" list. 

I like the stories you included for each pet. What kind of writing do you mean when you say you're majoring in it?


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow beautiful pictures, all your animals are gorgeous!

Look at that gorgeous velvet rex fur! His colour is amazing too. I lovethat bunny! The two of them look so much in love. What precious cuties.

Piper well, I just love cats and she is a fine example. What beautiful blue eyes.

I have a question about Jack though. I used to have two labradors as achild and my Nannd and Grandad had a poodle. The labs malted like crazyall throught the year but the poodle didnt malt at all. Does he malt?He's beautiful anyway.

Welcome and I'll look forward to more pictures of them all too .

Vickie


----------



## doodle (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks, *everyone*, for your welcoming comments. 



*Laura* wrote:


> I've never seen a Rexamino before.


LOL, a Rexamino! I never thought of it that way.  



*loplover* wrote:


> Do you know of a good website about laberdoddles?


 Without advertising any particular breeder sites...I like this one:

http://www.goldendoodles.com/home.htm



*Elf Mommy* wrote:


> What kind of writing do you mean when you say you're majoring in it?


Well, the degree is called "Professional and TechnicalWriting." But I'm focusing more on creative nonfiction thanbusiness or technical writing. I'm interested in fiction too,but that's an entirely different degree, and I don't have thepersonality for journalism (much too shy).



*DaisyNBuster* wrote:


> I have a question about Jack though. I used to have twolabradors as a child and my Nannd and Grandad had a poodle. The labsmalted like crazy all throught the year but the poodle didnt malt atall. Does he malt? He's beautiful anyway.


Yes, Jack sheds profusely! Some Labradoodles arelow or non-shedding and allergy friendly, but they have the curlyfleece coat more like a poodle. They also require moregrooming because they tend to matt. I actually prefer Jack'sscruffy "hair" because it's easier to maintain, and besides, he'sadorable.  hehe


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

Yay, I'm feeling encouraged about bonding Muff&amp; Tumble.  They were worse than ever when they camehome from their spays trying to box and bite each other through thecage bars. It's been 2 weeks now, and they aren't doing anyof that anymore, not even marking the floor in front of each other'scages anymore! 

I took the first step today and moved their cages together so they'retouching. They're being good laying next to eachother. I don't want to push them too fast, but sure amanxious for them to be bonded again. Y'all send them goodwishes, and any tips you have would be greatly appreciated. Ineed to do a search and read all the previous bonding threads...thereare bound to be lots, lol. 

Anyway, this kinda marks the first day toward bonding them, so we'll see how long it takes!


----------



## jyrenze (Oct 26, 2005)

Aww I love your furry family ! I'm sure thebonding will go fine, my bunnies were bonded about 2 weeks afterSmurfy's spay. It should be just fine.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 26, 2005)

Gorgeous bunnies. I hope the bonding goes well.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 26, 2005)

Hope the bonding goes OK. Sounds like they are doing alright so far, laying next to each other in separate cages.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 26, 2005)

They are soooo gorgeous. I hope you have an easy time re-bonding them. They just look so cute together.


----------



## bluebird (Oct 26, 2005)

My daughter used to have a jersey woolie that color very pretty .bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2005)

Soooo Precious!

:tears2:







I might as well just kiss my heart good-bye. :kiss:

I'm glad their operations went well. Here's hoping for aquick recovery and a smooth transition back to the way they were.

-Carolyn


----------



## doodle (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I sure _hope_ they'll go back to the way they were...

This was them at 5 months old, right before the fighting started. 





They had so much fun playing together and investigating.





Please, can I come in?





Their very first bunny hut. You wouldn't believe how small this box was!





Didn't Tumbleweed look like a lil guinea pig? hehe





Look at that baby fuzz on Muff and those wavies on Tumble.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 26, 2005)

They are gorgeous. I hope the bondinggoes well. It sounds like they are off to a good start. Kiss those twodolls for me.

Tina


----------



## liv4pete (Oct 27, 2005)

AWWWWWWW! 
Those pics were so adorable!! :love:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

It's so funny howTumblelookssmaller than Muff in this pic and nowshe's so much bigger. I just love these bunnies. Ihope they are able to bond again.






Laura


----------



## nose_twitch (Oct 27, 2005)

What gorgeous bunnies! They are socompletely opposite-looking, yet both stunning in their ownway. I love them.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm always lookingat your bunny pictures but I didn't realize I never said anything! I'vebeen lurking!!! :shock:


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good first step, they sure are cute together! Hope you can make it happen again, good luck!


----------



## doodle (Oct 27, 2005)

*Laurawrote: *


> It's so funny howTumblelookssmaller than Muff in this pic and nowshe's so much bigger.


*
*Thanks y'all  Yeah, Tumble was tee tiny whenI got her. She was barely 4 weeks old, poor baby.At the time, I didn't know better.  Muff was 7 weeks.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 28, 2005)

:love:This picture is my fav, but they look so cute in all the pics!


----------



## ariel (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Kim, welcome and I adore the pics of your babies!!!


----------



## doodle (Nov 9, 2005)

My bunnies had their first bondingsession today! It went pretty well! I took them into the bathroom, andat first there was a little sniffing, nudging, scuffing and chasing,but not too much, no real fighting. I only intended to make the firstsession about 15-20 minutes, but by that time, they were doing so wellthat I decided to move them out into the hallway, and we spent most ofthe afternoon out there. Tumble was so laid back. Muff was a littlehuffy and had to have things on her terms. If Tumble went up to her,she would thump and run off. But if she went up to Tumble, it was okay.And eventually, they were cuddling up nose-to-nose.

I want to go ahead and either build or buy a new cage that they canshare whenever they're ready, but I need your advice. Should I build aNIC cage, or get a dog crate? Would an XL be big enough for both mybuns? They're 5 and 8 lb bunnies.

 Ok! Here are the pics from today.....

 
Tumble - right before she jumped the fence:






Mom!? What did you do? (I blocked it w/the table, haha).






Meanwhile, Muff is over here hogging the hay:






Moving into the same vicinity...






A little closer.....






Two little footballs:






Looking for treats:






Nose to nose!






And finally...grooming! awwww


----------



## jyrenze (Nov 9, 2005)

Congrats on the bonding session. I'msure it will get better and better. With the NIC cubes I guess itseasier to customize them according to how you wish the cage to looklike. It all depends on youI guess. Cages are never too big.I'm starting to feel my cage is a little small for 2 bunnies but I donthave the cash or space for anything larger at the moment.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

Awww! So glad the bonding is goingwell. They're so cute together. It just melts yourheart, doesn't it?

Laura


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 9, 2005)

How cute are those pictures! It looks like they've recalled the love they had for each other.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm adding Tumble-girl to my bunny napping list. 

I want that Rexamino!

Laura


----------



## doodle (Nov 9, 2005)

LOL, no...no Rexamino napping allowed. :disgust:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 9, 2005)

It's too bad you spayed Tumble. Wecould have bred her and started a new breed! I'm sure Gypsywould have helped us! She has both Rexes and Pals inherbunnybarn! 

Laura


----------



## doodle (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah, Rex and Pal is a great combination. I think Rexamino would make a wonderful new breed,hehe! You and Gypsy wouldn't need Tumble bunny to do it.  Isaw the litter and parents that Tumble came from. The mom wasthe Pal, the dad was a harlequin Rex (really sweet), and it seems likemost of the babies looked more like the mom. Tumble was theonly one like her dad, harly w/rex fur, and I fell in love with herinstantly. The breeder doesn't have any of her Pals anymorethough.


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 10, 2005)

Im so happy to hear youre re-bonding process is going so well for you! I will still keep my fingers crossed just in case!!

And Ragamuffn and Tumbleweed are such apretty pairof girls!


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 10, 2005)

i cannot believe how adorable those baby picsare, kim! wow they were both such ADORABLE cuties, (they still are!) iespecially love that box pic where tumbles ears look so huge comparedto the rest of her body!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Kim,

How are your babies? How is the bonding going? I can't get enough pics of your bunnies!


----------



## doodle (Nov 18, 2005)

Aw, thanks jordiwes.  The bonding is going really well.:hearts: 

The only thing is, I'm having second thoughts about housing them together in the same cage for several reasons...

1) I really like the cages they have now and the access I have to them.
2) I can't afford a new bigger cage right now anyway.
3) It's harder to monitor food and water intake, poops, etc. for each bunny. 
4) Muff grooms Tumble so much on her face, that her eyelids were getting irritated.

Their cages now are right next to each other (touching), so they havethe company of each other and lay next to each with the wire betweenthem. They spend their out of cage time playing together,which is considerable because I'm home with them most of the time.

I'm wondering if anyone else keeps their bonded bunnies in separatecages or if I'm depriving my bunnies being together. Theydon't seem to be bothered by it. But if anyone has an opinionon it (pros and cons, etc.) I would like to hear them. 

Hopefully more pictures soon.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you're doing the right thing by cagingthem separately now. You said they have a lot of playtime andthat's what most important. 

Plus, you'll probablyfeel a lot better knowing they are safewhen you can't be there. You just never know when two friendsmight have a fight.

Laura


----------



## doodle (Nov 27, 2005)

I wanted to share the little gift I got for Thanksgiving. :hearts: 

Someone found this little girl in a dumpster and took her to theshelter. The rescue lady who works with the shelter asked ifI could keep her over the long Thanksgiving weekend since no one wouldbe there. I'm hoping come Monday they'll let me continue tofoster her. 

She was just what I needed to cheer me up over the holiday. Ithought a name related to Thanksgiving would be fitting for her, so amcalling her Grace (or Gracie). She is so precious andtiny. She's way too skinny, but is starting to fill out alittle bit now. 

Here are a couple of pics. She looks bigger in the pictures than she really is - she is *tiny*! 

http://fotop.net/kim/gracie


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

That baby was in a dumpster?! 

That kind of thing enrages me. 

She's a cutie. 

How are Muff and Tumble?

Laura


----------



## doodle (Nov 28, 2005)

Well, we didn't witness it, but thepeople who brought her to the shelter said they found her in thedumpster at the apartments where they live. If it is true,I'm glad I didn't witness it - it's just beyondcomprehension. 

Muff and Tumble are good, thanks.  I backed up a little andslowed things down with their bonding though because they startedgetting a little huffy.


----------



## ariel (Nov 28, 2005)

What a sweet little thing Grace is. I do not understand how people can just turn their back on an animal.

She is very lucky to have you caring for her


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 28, 2005)

:faint: I'm in love!


----------



## Jenniblu (Nov 28, 2005)

Gracie is precious! Glad to hear that the bonding is going well for your two.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh, that poor little girl . She is an absolute sweetheart. I hope you can continue to foster her.

Any more pics of Muff and Tumble? 

Jan


----------



## doodle (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, I have to leave earlier than planned to goup to my parents for Christmas because we had a death in the family (mygreat aunt). And I'm taking all the pets with me.I'm hoping to (maybe, depending on how relaxed they seem and how Muffis doing) try some bonding sessions with Muff &amp; Tumble while atmy parents since it will be totally neutral territory, and maybe mynephews can help with some car rides. 

Anyway, just wanted to share a few pics before we leave...If I don'tget back on here before Christmas, everyone have a happy holiday! 

Muff's haircut (dont laugh . . . ok, you can laugh):





All the animals love my fleece blanket:





Under the couch:


----------



## doodle (Dec 19, 2005)

P.S. Gracie (the little puppy I was fostering) was adopted and has a new home for Christmas. :angel:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

There's my girls!

Make sure you take your "stasis emergency kit" with you in case the stress gets to them. 

Have a safe and happy holiday!

Laura


----------



## doodle (Dec 19, 2005)

Yeah, I've got the stasis kit all packed up. I sure hope we won't need it though!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 19, 2005)

Muff looks cute!!! You do a muchbetter job than I do on Toby. Poor thing. I'vegiven him a complex!

Kiss my Rexamino girl for me!

Laura


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 19, 2005)

Muff is looking good. Sorry to hear about yourgreat aunt. I hope your trip is stress free, and that you all have agreat Christmas

Jan


----------



## kgarver (Dec 20, 2005)

:love::inlove: they are so cute!


----------



## doodle (Feb 9, 2006)

It's been awhile since I've posted an update. Time flies so fast! I've had major computer problems in the last few months and haven't kept up with the forums as much because loading the pages was soooo sloooow. The good news is, I got a new computer! The bad news is, my refrigerator died, and now I don't have the money to get a new one since I bought a computer, LOL. Had to have the computer, though, for my classes (some of them are online).

Anyway . . . on to the bunnies . . . Muff and Tumble both went through GI stasis over the holidays, and boy was that ever stressul. There were times I didn't know if they'd make it or not. It seemed to go on forever because they didn't have it at the same time, but as soon as Muff got better, it started for Tumble. They are both completely recovered now (with voracious appetites!), but they're still not bonded. It's so frustrating because they'll do so well for awhile, and then they backslide. :? We were up at my parents' house for two weeks during the holidays, and they got along perfectly the whole time. But when we came back home to "their" turf, it was back to square one. They're SO territorial! I also have a foster bunny now, which has them all in a tizzy.

Here are some pics of them at my parents' house. They look like a bonded pair there. 

I don't have anything newer than these right now because my camera wouldn't work with my old computer, and I haven't tried it with the new one yet. Hopefully, I'll try it soon and post some more recent pics, and some of the foster bunny. Muff's fur is all grown out, and you can't even tell she ever had a (bad) haircut, hehe.


This is my nephew, Chase, holding them. We call him "Bunny Boy" 
because he loves them so much and is good with them.






Muff's profile - her face has flattened out some.






Their "Nene" (my mom) made them this bunny hut. 






Seeee? Being bonded wouldn't be so bad!






Yummy cilantro






"Groom me."






"Okay, now I'll groom you..."






"...right after I wash my toes."






That's all for now.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

YAY!! New Muff and Tumble pics. They do look so good together - what a shame the bonding didn't last when they got home. Pleased that they both came through Stasis OK, and are back to themselves.

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 10, 2006)

I absolutely love that someone named a rabbit Tumbleweed!!! :bunnydance: I was supposed to name Marbles that but he didn't respond to it. And the grooming pictures are :hug1. Your babies are too cute! I hope it's okay I feel like smooshing them. :rofl: Post more pics when you can.:thumbup


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2006)

:inlove:Yay for new Muff and Tumble pictures! They look so adorable together. I hope they can work the bonding thing out at home.


----------

